# New RV



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Bought our new 2018 Forest River Vibe 308BHS back in July. We have camped a few times and it is going to the deer lease to stay after this weekend until January. Pulled it back and forth during bow season due to a Halloween themed camping trip at Lake Texana this past weekend. We really enjoy it it fits our family perfect.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

RV


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

RV 2


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

3


----------

